# Becoming an Elder



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 9, 2015)

I think this is the appropriate place to post this thread.

Just wanted to thank everyone for your prayers. It has been two weeks this coming Sunday that I have been elected as an elder at my church. I feel humbled and small but God is merciful. I am thankful for the grace God has given me to serve His people. I know it's a little late to tell you guys on the PB, but I thought I'd let you know since I asked for prayer awhile back. Thank you for your prayers.

I am excited, nervous, humbled, and somewhat scared because I know how great of a responsibility I have before God. I have much to learn and I pray that God will continue to give me a love for His people and a true servants heart. I continue to think of Christ and the washing of Peter's feet. Christ, the God and King, washed Peter's feet, a creature. This shows servant-hood and this is what I pray for everyday.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jul 9, 2015)

Andrew,

I am praying with and for you brother, that God would use you mightily for His service in Christ's kingdom.

I'm sure you have done a great amount of reading, and you may very well have already read this. However, I post the link below as an encouragement and meditative study on your duties and charge. It is an excerpt from John S. Watkins' "A Hand-book for Ruling Elders". 

http://www.westminsterconfession.org/the-church/the-duties-and-qualifications-of-ruling-elders.php

Grace and Peace to you...

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 9, 2015)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Andrew,
> 
> I am praying with and for you brother, that God would use you mightily for His service in Christ's kingdom.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 16, 2015)

Andrew, congratulations. Please update your profile and signature to reflect your new responsibilities and position; thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2015)

A belated congratulations on your election to office.

Healthy fear of the office is a good thing. The one piece of advice I'll give you is to simply persevere. One of the greatest benefits I've had as an Elder is the advice of a minister who's been at it for 40 years. We were all talking and lamenting yet another family who was leaving a Church they had taken vows to for what amounted to personal family reasons.

There are times when you feel like you're the only one that is willing to stand for the truth. It doesn't mean you have to be obnoxious to stand for it but it does meant that you have to be steadfast even when it seems like you're Elijah. The Lord expects us to be fighting for it.

One of the signs of a healthy body is when it is fighting disease. The moment it gives up fighting is when it's dead. Being an elder is pretty awe-inspiring when you first get into it but that gives way to the realities of sorrow and difficulty that attends the ministry. Be that defender. Be that steadfast person. In the Lord's strength you can.


----------

